# Ewe Bush Removal With Skid Steer



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You should be able to pull it out but not by attaching a chain above the surface. You will need to dig down until you can grab a solid chunk of the stump/taproot structure. It may be that the back off does split from the front. Just repeat the process. Go slow and pull. Don't gun the machine and try to yank it out.

Also looks like you have a slab near? Keep an eye on that and stop if you see it starting to heave the slightest bit. In which case, you may have to dig it out or at least dig deeper and cut the roots under it with a chainsaw.


----------



## dstorjoh (Apr 13, 2011)

sdsester said:


> You should be able to pull it out but not by attaching a chain above the surface. You will need to dig down until you can grab a solid chunk of the stump/taproot structure. It may be that the back off does split from the front. Just repeat the process. Go slow and pull. Don't gun the machine and try to yank it out.
> 
> Also looks like you have a slab near? Keep an eye on that and stop if you see it starting to heave the slightest bit. In which case, you may have to dig it out or at least dig deeper and cut the roots under it with a chainsaw.


This is great information. thank you.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Dig down a couple inches to wrap yer chain around the Whole plant at the base,..

Use a Slip hook, not a Grab hook,...

After hookin' the chain 'round the base of the Whole plant, pull *Back*, away from the house, *Not Up*...


----------



## dstorjoh (Apr 13, 2011)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Dig down a couple inches to wrap yer chain around the Whole plant at the base,..
> 
> Use a Slip hook, not a Grab hook,...
> 
> After hookin' the chain 'round the base of the Whole plant, pull *Back*, away from the house, *Not Up*...


I had always heard "pull up" on the bush. Why do you suggest pulling out and away from the house? Aside from decreasing the chance of hitting the house.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

dstorjoh said:


> I had always heard "pull up" on the bush. Why do you suggest pulling out and away from the house? Aside from decreasing the chance of hitting the house.


Ayuh,.... Because I've found it Works better, 'n the chain with a slip hook will tighten, rather than pull off the bush...


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

For your information, a ewe is a female sheep.

The plant you have photographed is a yew.

A ewe bush is rarely discussed. I think maybe only in Montana, Wyoming, maybe Utah.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

They are used interchangeably in the classic song though...

"It Had to Be Ewe/Yew"


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

cleveman said:


> For your information, a ewe is a female sheep.
> 
> The plant you have photographed is a yew.
> 
> A ewe bush is rarely discussed. I think maybe only in Montana, Wyoming, maybe Utah.


 
wild wonderful west virginia:yes:


----------

